# Overstaying work permit



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

I come from a SADC country and I am allowed to come to SA without a visa for a period of one month.

My work permit is expiring at the end of January and I am hoping to submit a renewal application in the next few weeks. 

But I wanted to know if I could leave the country at the end of February 2016? Will that count as overstaying?


----------

